# Cockroach "wall"



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I took a few hundred rubber cockroaches and attached them to bird netting for an easily removable roach wall. I hot glued them at first but they kept falling off so I grabbed my trusty red swingline stapler.....



















After the porch light cools down I'll replace it with an an orange drippy light and I'll be adding some webs to the area tomorrow night.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Excellently creepy!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

looks great haunti no mother will step foot on your porch.. LOL


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

ok as much as you would like us to believe that those are "fake rubber cockroaches" we all know thats really a giant glue trap that you caught all those roaches with in your house LOL

VERY COOL effect


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea! Instant roach room year after year. You are a geniou..geniu..you're really smart! How much does bird netting go for and where do you get it?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow thats awesome! Very cool.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That is a fantastic idea! Instant roach room year after year. You are a geniou..geniu..you're really smart! How much does bird netting go for and where do you get it?


i can find the netting at lowes but where do you get all the rubber roaches and how much?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> How much does bird netting go for and where do you get it?


The 14' x 14' bird netting was $10 at Home Depot but $6 at Lowes.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

evil-within said:


> i can find the netting at lowes but where do you get all the rubber roaches and how much?


You can get the roaches from eBay and novelty stores. I held a group buy for them a year or so back.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Eeeeewwww!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

excellent Haunti
Looks creepy crawly


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

ewwwwww!!! great idea, this will make even the hardest to spook squirm! yuck!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Well Haunti, you solved a dillema for me. I was wanting to do a roach room at the haunt, but racking muh brain to figure out a good way to pull it off without glueing tons of those bugs to the walls. It looks like it'll be on for next season. I'd like to use your idea...with your permission of course.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That is such a GREAT idea! I'll definitely go that route next year.

I went in on the same group buy and last year used silicone caulking to glue the roaches all over the windows, walls and front door. I put them as if they were crawling all around the doorbell - you wouldn't believe how many kids, even the older ones, would refuse to press the door bell to get their treats! Worked great BUT the silicone took up the paint on the window sills and left a residue on the door. I was in big trouble the next day let me tell you. I'm under strict orders this year to keep the roaches to the glass and only the glass where it can be scraped off easily.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ditto, Nancj - eeeeeewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats a great idea...nice


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very neat - could you set up a hidden fan to blow the netting an make the bugs appear animated?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It's these kind of ideas that keep me coming back!

Well, that and the good people here as well!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Nancj said:


> Eeeeewwww!


Eeeeewwww indeed. I might give this one a go just to freak my wife out.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The cockroach wall was a big hit! The younger kids didn't notice the bugs as much as the teenage girls and moms did.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is so gross. Bugs don't normally creep me out, but ROACHES....ugh!

d5


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Eeewwwwww gross. Great job.


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

Very cool idea. Netherworld had a similar cockroach bathroom scene this year, and it was effective even though they'd just painted cockroaches on the walls. I can imagine your idea of rubber cockroaches doubling the creepy-crawliness of the effect.

I'm definitely filing this away for consideration next year.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I did a cockroach hallway last year at my pro haunt. We put walnut shells on the ground so people thought they were stepping on them! It went over well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Mobile Mayhem,
When I planned the bug wall over a year ago, I was going to use peanut shells but I didn't want to have to post allergy warnings everywhere.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Ewwwww is right. Ya did a great job on that wall Hauntie. Creeps me out big time!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks great! Maybe some crunchy stuff on the floor for the ToTs to walk on ? 

Ooops I missed Mobile Mayhem post. I did see somewhere that was selling bags of Bug Crunch. But it was 50lbs. Thats a alota crunch!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

holy crap that looks so real. Nice job!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

eeweeweeweeweeweeew!!!! looks too real!^^ i love the netting idea. here's the next step: strobe it! the animation effect is VERY effective, even if you put them up yourself! ;p


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Love the Crunch!*



Mobile Mayhem said:


> I did a cockroach hallway last year at my pro haunt. We put walnut shells on the ground so people thought they were stepping on them! It went over well.


What a great idea! Somewhere packed in my halloween stuff that I didn't unpack this year I know I have a bunch of rubber cockroaches. I'll need to check numbers to see how many more I need but this is a great idea all the way around. Thanks guys for sharing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Silent Requiem said:


> eeweeweeweeweeweeew!!!! looks too real!^^ i love the netting idea. here's the next step: strobe it! the animation effect is VERY effective, even if you put them up yourself! ;p


I had planned on using strobes but I didn't want to put warning signage up. I think a small vibrating motor attached to the netting would be safer.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's a little project done for a fellow haunter. Used large magnets and a very cheap motor(4 rpm). This was done just days before her big party.
runningroaches.flv video by Madabo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid96.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/Madabo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l166/Madabo/runningroaches


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job. I'm wondering how well it will look when it's dark? I'm diggin' the clip above my post too!!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

NASTY!! I love it!

Randy


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet! Love it!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Roaches are the nastiest things. There is not much the will make my skin crawl, but roaches definitely do.


----------

